
ClojureScript: Graal.js REPL Environment - tosh
https://clojurescript.org/news/2018-11-02-release#_graal_js_repl_environment
======
mfikes
Additionally, the Graal team has done some great work to ensure that the
JavaScript produced by ClojureScript runs quickly under Graal.js. For more
details, see
[https://github.com/graalvm/graaljs/issues/29](https://github.com/graalvm/graaljs/issues/29)

------
keymone
Polyglot Ruby is invoked from Clojurescript which transpiles to JS which runs
on GraalJS implementation running on GraalVM extension to the JVM?

this is both impressive and terrifying.

~~~
new4thaccount
Yea, I'm sure it's impressive work far beyond my skills, but that sounds like
a monument to complexity. There are a lot of things to not like about
Smalltalk, Forth, and Lisp, but their systems seem to be so much more
knowable.

Put another way, I question the longevity of these franken-systems. I doubt
people will be maintaining each one of those layers in 10 years let alone 40.
I used to make fun on Cobol and Fortran a lot, but now see that we've traded
some inefficiencies for a large jump in systems complexity. Yea it only takes
5 pages of code for your app, but another million are being executed. I guess
the economics make sense and the developer speed of development and more
systems to target makes it worth it.

~~~
Moru
Have you tried to make a "Hello world" in Microsofts latest creation? Far away
are the days of 58 bytes hello world examples.

~~~
new4thaccount
I'm mostly a high level dynamic language guy, but have played with hello works
in Nim, D, Ada, C++, and C on Linux and Windows.

I believe most are in the 400kb range iirc.

~~~
new4thaccount
Just tried GFortran on Linux and it was 16kb if that helps.

------
harlanji
So happy to see options for Cljs expanding. Glad I took those horrendous
NodeJS dev jobs after a year of Clojure in the data pipeline, for the modern
JS RT exp. I am just chillin’ out of tech and waiting for things like this to
make me employable again, as I build my dream stack at Starbucks each morning.
It’s like waking up is going into the dream lately :).

~~~
escherize
I've had a wonderful time designing a Santorini (the board game) clone[0] in
clojure/script. The game logic is written once and used on the client for
local play and on the server for realtime multiplayer.

The polymorphism clojure offers (multimethods here) came in handy for
dispatching websocket messages, and for drawing pieces onto the board.

[0] [https://buildtowers.club](https://buildtowers.club)

------
tosh
Supports GraalVM 19.0.0

[https://twitter.com/mfikes/status/1126627560157253632?s=21](https://twitter.com/mfikes/status/1126627560157253632?s=21)

